# Skype for Dummies



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I met someone the other day who was still phoning the UK on a land-line and paying full international call rates. So I thought I'd post this as there are still people out there who do not know about Skype!


Skype is a way of making free or very cheap phone calls to anywhere in the world.

If you have a computer with broadband internet, you can use Skype. You just need to download the free software from the Skype website. 

If you have got a laptop or computer with a built-in microphone and speakers that's all you need. Otherwise you need to buy a headset (very cheap, available everywhere) and plug it in to the computer. 
SKYPE Headset Reviews

If the person you are calling doesn't have Skype, you need to put some credit on your account. It then costs about 2 cents a minute to call a regular phone anywhere in Europe. 

If they also have Skype installed, calls are FREE. You can have a "conference call" with your whole family, or use webcams so you can see each other.

You can now call mobiles and send text messages using Skype. Texting a UK mobile costs about 11 cents, as opposed to 71 cents charged by Movistar. Calling a UK mobile costs about 24 cents a minute (God knows what Movistar charges).

You can even make Skype calls from your mobile now.
Skype uses technology called VoIP (Voice over Internet Protocol). There are other VoIP service providers but Skype is the most popular.

Full details here: Make the most of Skype - free internet calls and great value calls


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I met someone the other day who was still phoning the UK on a land-line and paying full international call rates. So I thought I'd post this as there are still people out there who do not know about Skype!
> 
> 
> Skype is a way of making free or very cheap phone calls to anywhere in the world.
> ...


Very useful information! May I add that I use a company called VOIPtalk. Similar thing, less popular BUT if anyone makes volumes of calls they do some great packages. Mine if £10 per month but includes UNLIMITED calls to landline telephones anywhere in the world. They also have a package for £5 which includes 1000 mins. Mobiles are cheap too. No sms facility though but voice calls are crystal clear clarity always - so good in fact I recommend them to many of my business clients (subject to your internet connection).

Where I live we cant get telefonica so we rely on a dish on the house. We therefore really need good voip. With this one you get a landline number (UK, Spain, or both) - i presume you do with skype also.

If you know people with Skype i would go with that one, but if you don't, and if you like a good old natter (especially outside of europe) then voiptalk is well worth exploring also! Also with this one, you can buy a seperate phone, just like a landline phone (but an IP one) and this connects to your router so it works even if your PC is off (im guessing this is the same with skype if you opt for a hardware phone rather than softphone?)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Very useful information! May I add that I use a company called VOIPtalk. Similar thing, less popular BUT if anyone makes volumes of calls they do some great packages. Mine if £10 per month but includes UNLIMITED calls to landline telephones anywhere in the world. They also have a package for £5 which includes 1000 mins. Mobiles are cheap too. No sms facility though but voice calls are crystal clear clarity always - so good in fact I recommend them to many of my business clients (subject to your internet connection).
> 
> Where I live we cant get telefonica so we rely on a dish on the house. We therefore really need good voip. With this one you get a landline number (UK, Spain, or both) - i presume you do with skype also.
> 
> If you know people with Skype i would go with that one, but if you don't, and if you like a good old natter (especially outside of europe) then voiptalk is well worth exploring also! Also with this one, you can buy a seperate phone, just like a landline phone (but an IP one) and this connects to your router so it works even if your PC is off (im guessing this is the same with skype if you opt for a hardware phone rather than softphone?)


Hi Steve - yes, Skype has good Europe and Worldwide packages too, and you can use a VoIP phone or just divert incoming calls to your regular landline when your PC is off.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Steve - yes, Skype has good Europe and Worldwide packages too, and you can use a VoIP phone or just divert incoming calls to your regular landline when your PC is off.


isn't is amazing how things have changed since the days of phones with round dials on them like my nan had!... always worried me why emergency services (999) was the most difficult and longest number to call on those things!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> isn't is amazing how things have changed since the days of phones with round dials on them like my nan had!... always worried me why emergency services (999) was the most difficult and longest number to call on those things!!


that's exactly why!!

it made it more difficult to call by mistake


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's exactly why!!
> 
> it made it more difficult to call by mistake


Also made it easier to figure out when you had to call it in the dark - put two fingers in at the end of the dial next to the finger return, take the last one out and dial three times, leaving your finger in the '9' loosely as you do so.
I've seen it in one of old government information messages on TV circa 1970!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can also buy a handheld phone you plug into a USB port with Skype. I felt a bit like someone in the Australian outback calling the Flying Doctor when I used headphones....
My new internet/landline package with Telitec for 40 euros inc.gives me 200 minutes of free landline calls to EU states so Skype is now an extra for us but I often call my old Auntie Nellie in Canada for 1 cent a minute.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just discovered another advantage to sending text messages on Skype - you can type all the Spanish characters.

No more "feliz cumpleanos" texts!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just discovered another advantage to sending text messages on Skype - you can type all the Spanish characters.
> 
> No more "feliz cumpleanos" texts!


I usually settle for 'feliz cumple'!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> isn't is amazing how things have changed since the days of phones with round dials on them like my nan had!... always worried me why emergency services (999) was the most difficult and longest number to call on those things!!


Uuuh! I had one of them, Bah!


----------

